# antena percha UHF-VHF



## kingera (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y nesecito si podrían orientarme en un tema que desconozco bastante.
  Acabo de fabricar una antena que vi en una pagina de Internet que supuestamente recibe la señal UHF. La fabrique con la intención de poder captar también la señal VHF por efecto residual o para ver que cosa hacia. Les comento que esta antena funciono que no es poco, pero con mucha interferencia y se pueden ver hasta ahora 2 canales uno el 3 que pasan un programa cristiano todo el dia y otro el canal 8 de  mar del plata que lo saca una repetidora local por el canal 45 (soy de Olavaria prov. de Buenos Aires). La cuestión es que quiero agarra el canal 7 que supuestamente transmite en la frecuencia VHF cosa que la antena no tendría que recibir por lo comentado mas arriba pero visto y considerando que recibo señal del canal 3 que supuestamente tendría que estar en la misma frecuencia que el 7 me preguntaba si podría amplificar la señal de la antena (cosas como subirla a un lugar  bien alto y despejado, orientarla a la repetidora abstenerse por que ya las e tomado en consideración y no e encontrado resultado para mi inquietud)
A continuación mostrare las imágenes de lo que hice y haré unas preguntas ya que encontré unos aparatejos medio antiguos que podrían servirme:

Esta es la antena ya se que es muy rudimentaria pero me sirve jeje:


Esta antena la saque de un video de Make Televicion que esta en Youtube.

Lo que me falta es conseguir un Balum 300-75ohms que sale unos pocos pesos, a esepcion que alguien sepa como fabricarlo y me facilitaria la informacion.

Estos son los aparatos que encontre en el taller de mi abuelo que deven tener unos años jej:
Parte delantera:


Parte trasera:


Esto no se que es pero si alguien me podria decir se lo agradeceria:


Bueno lo que quisiera ver es si alguien me podria explicar como mejorar la señal de esta antena para que no alla tanta interferencia, quiero ver el canal 7 (Argentina) pero no se en que canal agarrarlo en esta zona.Tambien me gustaria que me dijeran si estos aparatos me ppodrian servir y como hacerlo, estube probando y encontre una leve mejoria pero no se si los estoy utilizando bien ya que tienen unas cuantas fichas y no se que conectarles en cada una de ellas.


Ya se que esto es algo muy rudimentario como para ponerce a trabajar en esto mucho tiempo pero si alguien podria mas o menos guiarme se lo agradeceria. Saludos..


----------



## zasd26 (Feb 20, 2010)

Oye podrías poner el link de la página para construir esa antena o si las reglas no lo permiten, serías amable de mandarme la direeción, por favor.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Poné el link que te pide Zasd, que no hay problema.

Por otro lado, si no tenés una repetidora (abierta) más o menos cerca de Olavarría, no creo que veas el famoso canal, porque no llegará tan lejos. Acordate de que transmite desde Buenos Aires y ningún otro lado.

Saludos


----------



## kingera (Feb 20, 2010)

aqui pongo los links. Esta todo en ingles pero es muy basico.  
Este es el video esta en youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86KhVBsw9mE
Y aqui los planos en pdf.
http://cdn.makezine.com/make/television/04/DTV_Antenna_FINAL.pdf
Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 21, 2010)

es para TV digital y UHF. No es lo mismo para VHF que buscas vos para canal 7 u 8. Es para la banda del canal 16 al 96 creo.. El aparato de tu abuelo es un amplificador de RF de UHF y VHF. Las antenas van donde dice y la TV desde el otro lado... Con la llave selectora seleccionas que queres amplificar.


----------



## kingera (Feb 22, 2010)

gracias che. todavia estoy probando y no puedo agarrar canal 7 no se en que canal tengo que poner el tele. Otra pregunta tengo un televisor que se le quemo el sintonizador y no puedo conseguir el repuesto por que es un toshiba bastante viejo quisiera saber si igual se puede usar con una antena o con alguna cosa como usar un dvd o vhs de sintonizador.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

Me parece que esa antena es solo para UHF canales altos. Para VHF es una antena comun para canales bajos del 2 al 13. Si el tv tiene entrada de video y audio podes poner una casetera de video entrando por antena y saliendo por video/audio entrando al tv..


----------



## kingera (Feb 22, 2010)

gracias brujo por estar siempre contestandome si ya se que esta antena e para uhf pero ahora consegui una antena vhf, el televisor tiene solamente una entrada  comun de tv no tiene audio y video, por eso queria saber si podia utilizarlo de alguna manera, en el televisor  se ve la pantalla azul y puedo cambiar de canal pero cuando le conecto el cable coaxial no pasa nada por eso el problema lo tiene el sinto me parece y yo quiero saber si lo podria llegar a utilizar sin el sintonizador.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

Y no se puede sino tenes entrada de video y audio, ya que el sintonizador hace eso.. sintoniza la frecuencia y separa el video del audio.. si le pones una casetera de video estas reemplazando el sintonizador de la video por el del tv..


----------



## cricasu (Oct 1, 2010)

hola kingera por favor quieo perdirte si me haces el favor de cargar nuevamente el link de los planos de la antena que que el otro no me quiere abrir grasias.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

El problema es de tu máquina Cricasu. El link está bien y abre perfecto en mi máquina, mejor revisá la tuya.

Saludos


----------



## mumurumu (Nov 5, 2011)

ese aparato es de aquellos tiempos en que las tv no venian con uhf solo vhf, no es un amplificador pero tiene un amplificador incorporado. Para usarlo enchufas se prende un led rojo cuando esta en uhf en vhf creo que no .Luego pones la tv en el canal 3 claro que los bornes que dice antena tiene ke estar conectado alas antenas . Para vhf tienes que cambiar en la tv no en el aparatito,para sintonisar es un poco problematico, yo tengo un modelo parecido  ''tengo un sintonisador que no lo reconoce en el canal 3 sera que es solo para tv antiguas eso tengo que provar''


----------

